# IGF-1 LR3 - Amino Outpost



## XYZ (Oct 8, 2010)

Anyone ever use these guys or their peptides?


----------



## mygodispain (Oct 9, 2010)

I've got a bottle of igf-1 lr3 right now, havn't started it yet though. Adam seems like a really good guy, and the prices are unbeatable.

Though I can't help but bring this up, there is alot that seems to suggest that amino outpost and genesis peptides are extremely close or identical. That's not a bad thing mind you, I hear nothing but good things about Ron as well.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ordered hexarelin and it arrived within 2 days.  Was thinking of trying the LR3 as part of an injury rehab.  However, I've read it is not good to combine with a CKD and I am in week 2... so, I think I may hold off for a bit.


----------



## stylus187 (Oct 9, 2010)

CT said:


> Anyone ever use these guys or their peptides?


 CT, Adam from Aminooutpost is the only person that I order from. Ive ran his ghrp-2, ghrp-6 mod grf1-29, hgh frag 176, and Igfl3r. Ive never had any problem with his delivery times or products. I can honestly reccomend and vouch for him.. Im sending you a pm for a discount code for when and if you place an order.


----------



## mygodispain (Oct 10, 2010)

In Grunt76's thread on IGF-1 lr3 across the interwebs, he actually suggests it's not a bad idea to use IGF on CKD during the carb up only. Theoretically it will contribute alot to the partitioning effects of the carb up.


----------



## XYZ (Oct 13, 2010)

mygodispain said:


> In Grunt76's thread on IGF-1 lr3 across the interwebs, he actually suggests it's not a bad idea to use IGF on CKD during the carb up only. Theoretically it will contribute alot to the partitioning effects of the carb up.


 
Indeed.  This is a VERY worthwhile suggestion if you don't like to use insulin.  Good post.


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 14, 2010)

Personnally i'm using IGF1-lr3 as part of my pct,shoot it bilaterally in trained muscles post-workout, dose at 50mcg,first time had great pumps but 3 wks later kinda feel this compound don't do much for me, will save that money for extra HGH next time!!!Heard good things about GHRP-6 and saw some interesting studies about that one too,will probably give it a closer look!!!~


----------

